# Another big tank Huffman!



## Freqman1

Looks like a '41--get your check books out! V/r Shawn

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## OldRider

Rare bikes like this seem to come around in spurts, someone sells one for a  high dollar , others see it and suddenly theres 3 or 4 more on the market, then back to nothing. Get'em while they're hot I guess!


----------



## bikewhorder

This auction is not going to survive to the gavel drop.


----------



## Freqman1

bikewhorder said:


> This auction is not going to survive to the gavel drop.




Have you already delivered a preemeptive strike? V/r Shawn


----------



## slick

Year of the "RARE" Huffman big tank. How many is this now? Like 6 or 7 that popped up very recently? This one appears to be just missing the tailight. I'd say $3k maybe more? 

Where's all the Speedline barn finds? I want one!


----------



## Freqman1

slick said:


> Year of the "RARE" Huffman big tank. How many is this now? Like 6 or 7 that popped up very recently? This one appears to be just missing the tailight. I'd say $3k maybe more?
> 
> Where's all the Speedline barn finds? I want one!




Scott S. is secretly hoarding all of them! You got T-shirts yet? V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee

To be fair, this isn't exactly a "fresh find". Its been in a collection.


----------



## Freqman1

The auction just started and already over $2k! But I don't think it will make it the distance either. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

Freqman1 said:


> Have you already delivered a preemeptive strike? V/r Shawn




No, but I am the high bidder   I was just reading between the lines in the description where it says "He who hesitates loses. Please feel free to email. "  This one's only a few hours from me and I've met the seller on several occasions @ swaps.  I think he's a Caber too, but I forget his ID.


----------



## bike

*To me*

my opinion- the 41 is lesser- this is a good illustration where the horn button is located and the flats for the decal/stickers in lieu of badge-


----------



## Freqman1

If this were one I was wanting I'd already be in contact with the seller laying out my best offer. V/r Shawn


----------



## walter branche

*a good person*

Joe is a good person, and knows what he has . You might remember, he was parked down on the left ,at copake and his young son was there helping ,, His son is the new generation of us . He knows what is what and he knows how to negotiate in a most fair manner ,. in fact its fun dealing with them ,,  walter branche


----------



## Freqman1

slick said:


> Year of the "RARE" Huffman big tank. How many is this now? Like 6 or 7 that popped up very recently? This one appears to be just missing the tailight. I'd say $3k maybe more?
> 
> Where's all the Speedline barn finds? I want one!




The tailight is not missing on this one. There are both lit and non-lit racks for the '40-41s. I also agree '41 is the less desirable but even with the recent showing these are still fairly rare bikes. I think last year we saw at least five Evinrudes surface and I while Speedlines and Bluebirds are very desirable there are more than a few of these out there. I think, for whatever reason, collectors are gaining an appreciation for these bikes. I knew I always wanted a Twin Flex and when I saw a '40 model with the lit tank I had to have one. Stuff like that keeps putting the Blue Bird I want on the back burner though! V/r Shawn


----------



## yeshoney

This will go the distance, pretty much guarantee it.  Seeing Joe sell stuff at auction leads me to believe he will yank it if it wasn't moving, but it's moving so it will go to the end!

Joe


----------



## 37fleetwood

Freqman1 said:


> Scott S. is secretly hoarding all of them! You got T-shirts yet? V/r Shawn




that's right, I'm trying to beat Tom G!
just kidding. it's interesting, there seems to be a kind of frenzy occurring. usually if a bunch of something shows up the prices go down, with the few of these each new one drives the price up.
this bike is an interesting case. just over a year or so ago a green one very similar to this one sold on ebay for $1500 and no one even talked about it.






usually the 1941s don't draw the attention the 1940s do. however recently there has been a huge increase in attention on these. I think this one makes the seventh one showing up if we go as far back as the green one, but that's almost 3 years. it shows just how seldom they used to come up when you consider roughly 7 in 3 years seems like a cascade! admitted that a couple of these are simply moving from one collection to another. Joe's bike is an example of this.
it's interesting to me, these shouldn't be so rare, they were Huffman's only tank in 1940 and used on into 1941. what's going to be interesting is when JafCo gets into full swing on his fiberglass big tanks. every other Huffman out there is going to be a "Big Tank" Huffman.
so far on this one, as usual, I've heard from a few people wanting advice as to what exactly it is and how much to expect it to go for. what's correct and what's not.
as for me getting any of these, so far I have the one I bought a year or so ago and no others. I have been on the advice side of a couple of them changing hands recently, but that's all.
I'm torn, with all the hype these get more expensive for those who want them and quickly some of the really good guys who should get one are being pushed out. luckily the few I've helped out with went to good and deserving homes.
Chris, got any of that Popcorn left? this is going to be interesting!


----------



## JAF/CO

*head light bracket*

hi

*help i need one of the head light brackets like on that green bike*
and i don't want to buy the bike on e-bay just for the bracket


thanks


----------



## kccomet

its funny how some of these bikes ebb and flow. whats hot and whats not. i think the cabe has some influence on the frenzy.  take the racycle blues put them on the map. rangers seen pretty hot now. that was my green huffman earlier pic. i think it bought about 1600 on ebay a couple of years ago with little fanfare as said above. fleetwoods giving some good props to these old huffmans. i think the cabers are a force. and yea i wonder why i sold that green huffman now


----------



## bikewhorder

Crap! I've been outbid.  I was hoping that since the seller hadn't bothered to blast all that unsightly rust and paint off it, no one would recognize that it had value and it would fall within my reach.


----------



## slick

BTW, it's still a HUFFY! The new ones are made in taiwan. Sorry, i don't want a bike that still exists made overseas. The green one looks pretty kool with a neat color combo though. But, It's still just a HUFFY. I see cheesy tires, horrible theme bikes with cup holders, crappy hubs and poor quality. Sorry. And yes i rode Scotts Huffman in Long Beach and it was OK but nothing to write home about. I'd rather be comfortable on my Speedline. My Speedline is very responsive in the turns and smoother then a man made lake on a hot summer day. Pretty soon these Huffmans will be like the cantilever Schwinns. You've seen one, you've seen them all. Different color, different hub, different decal or badge, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Nickinator

slick said:


> BTW, it's still a HUFFY! The new ones are made in taiwan. Sorry, i don't want a bike that still exists made overseas. The green one looks pretty kool with a neat color combo though. But, It's still just a HUFFY. I see cheesy tires, horrible theme bikes with cup holders, crappy hubs and poor quality. Sorry. And yes i rode Scotts Huffman in Long Beach and it was OK but nothing to write home about. I'd rather be comfortable on my Speedline. My Speedline is very responsive in the turns and smoother then a man made lake on a hot summer day. Pretty soon these Huffmans will be like the cantilever Schwinns. You've seen one, you've seen them all. Different color, different hub, different decal or badge, blah, blah, blah.




To bad you cant listen to a radio on your speedline


----------



## 37fleetwood

slick said:


> BTW, it's still a HUFFY! The new ones are made in taiwan. Sorry, i don't want a bike that still exists made overseas. The green one looks pretty kool with a neat color combo though. But, It's still just a HUFFY. I see cheesy tires, horrible theme bikes with cup holders, crappy hubs and poor quality. Sorry. And yes i rode Scotts Huffman in Long Beach and it was OK but nothing to write home about. I'd rather be comfortable on my Speedline. My Speedline is very responsive in the turns and smoother then a man made lake on a hot summer day. Pretty soon these Huffmans will be like the cantilever Schwinns. You've seen one, you've seen them all. Different color, different hub, different decal or badge, blah, blah, blah.




Chris, good news! PepBoys called and said they have the Shelby lightning bolt! it's back in the section with the naked lady mudflap ornaments and other chrome plated stick-ons.


----------



## slick

The funny part is that truck is probably owned by the less then minimum wage workers who built the Huffman. HAHA!!

Nick, you got me there.  No radio on a Shelby. HAHA!! It's because it's built for Speed, and flowing the air around it. HA!


----------



## dougfisk

*the rack?*

The rack sure doesn't look like it fits right?  Is that really how it is supposed to look??


----------



## Freqman1

dougfisk said:


> The rack sure doesn't look like it fits right?  Is that really how it is supposed to look??




Hey Doug go up and look at the Champion/Mainliner thread and see the pics with that rack. That's pretty much how it looks on hte factory lit. Kinda funky looking without a light. V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod

It looks to me like it is bent down a bit on the end and that might have bowed the middle up a bit...like every other rack out there


----------



## 37fleetwood

I have to agree with you Dave, it looks a little bent to me too.


----------



## babyjesus

*The Rack in Question?*



Freqman1 said:


> Hey Doug go up and look at the Champion/Mainliner thread and see the pics with that rack. That's pretty much how it looks on hte factory lit. Kinda funky looking without a light. V/r Shawn




Hi all, I have been lurking around the cabe for years but never got around to commenting til now.  That wasn't meant to sound creepy  

Just wondering, I did go to the mainliner owners thread and I saw what I think you might be referring to. The bike on ebay - is the rack bent down on the end when it shouldn't be? Because I haven't seen a catalogue image that suggests it is meant to be like that. The 41 model (which it looks to be) - in the catalog: the rack is straight and from the side you can't see what it looks like or if it is even the same kind or rack without the light. Could it be a more simple rack? Could it really be the same rack but straight - whilst somehow this one on ebay got bent down a tad and just so happened to end up looking like a lit rack with no light? It's true there are no rivet/bolt holes to suggest a light was on there... 

Marc


----------



## 37fleetwood

It's kinda a moot point. as suspected the auction has ended early.
here is a shot from the 1940 catalog of the non lit rack. the lit rack has a hole in it for the light housing which is about the same size as it is, so this was always a 1940 non lit rack.


----------



## dfa242

I hope someone on the CABE got it...anyone?


----------



## babyjesus

37fleetwood said:


> It's kinda a moot point. as suspected the auction has ended early.
> here is a shot from the 1940 catalog of the non lit rack. the lit rack has a hole in it for the light housing which is about the same size as it is, so this was always a 1940 non lit rack.




Great, thanks for that. It really does look a bit funny. And from what I understand there are 2 possible springers this bike can have - the one pictured in the catalog you just posted and the other more common Huffman knee action springer rather similar to a schwinn springer.  

I recently picked up a ladies Champ TF (below: it's not my photo - i'm not that fancy) - and the springer on it might be the right kind to go on the front of a boys like the one on ebay. I'm just a little unsure. The springer on my ladies looks a little less flared. It looks like a regular pre '40 TFlx springer whereas the boys champion springers are more flared - ie: the springer truss rods are further forward making a larger gap between them and the fork.  So basically (not that I would try cuz it's too nice) you couldn't use the fork on my ladies on a big boys champ to upgrade it because of this question of 'flare'? (obviously there might be steer tube length issues too) - anyhow, just a thought. I'm guessing it makes more sense to go with the knee action schwinnspring type Huffman fork and try to find a light for the rack.

Then you would end up with this bike: http://www.ann-arbor-bicycleshow.com/images/2010/1stBestRestored2.jpg -  

So are the the later boys Champ TF style springers more flared than the usual pre '40 TF springers?


----------



## babyjesus

*Champ*



dfa242 said:


> I hope someone on the CABE got it...anyone?




.......


----------



## Freqman1

yeshoney said:


> This will go the distance, pretty much guarantee it.  Seeing Joe sell stuff at auction leads me to believe he will yank it if it wasn't moving, but it's moving so it will go to the end!
> 
> Joe




You missed that call Joe! I wish that if people had a number they would post a BIN because Im sure this frustrated some of the other bidders. V/r Shawn


----------



## yeshoney

*Missed call!!  UGH!*

I see that.

I guess the logic here is that the offer was so good it outweighed the risk of it not getting to that level and covered all the exorbitant fees.  I guess your rep in the bike world helps you make those decisions as well.  Hopefully we get to see it sometime soon in all its glory. 

Joe


----------



## babyjesus

*The Bike in Question*

3.3 - there were offers for 2.7, 2.9, 3.1 and then after he agreed to me somebody came along with a 3.5 shipped but Joe being very decent in the way he operates didn't even question jumping ship for the extra 100 bucks clearly stating he'd already accepted my offer.  I think if the bids were right up there it would have gone to the end. He always says 'bid early and bid often - it won't last that long'.  It makes me think it's just gonna disappear all of a sudden so I figure its best to make an offer right away. 

I want to clean it up as best I can preserving it. I think it mind clean up really good - maybe alot of the rust is surface? But the top bar is shot, no paint. And the funny non lit rack needs all the paint removed - hopefully it'll have orig colour underneath but why would somebody go out their way to paint the rack and nothing else unless it really needed it?   - or the rack came from elsewhere? 

I'll definitely post it on CABE  - I guess there's another forum for that rather than posting it here? Or should I just post it on this thread when I have photos?

Marc


----------



## catfish

bikewhorder said:


> This auction is not going to survive to the gavel drop.




You called it!


----------



## bikewhorder

I was excited to finally see one of these go the distance though, I was thinking it might break 4k.


----------



## redline1968

lol... he must have chicken sh---ted out and called it off early before the truth.. the real price on those things are not hitting bb/areocycle prices..


----------



## bikewhorder

redline1968 said:


> lol... he must have chicken sh---ted out and called it off early before the truth.. the real price on those things are not hitting bb/areocycle prices..




Honestly though, If I had a choice between those three bikes, and I was told I could never sell it, so collector value was taken out of the equation, it'd be a tough choice but I'd pick the Huffman.  I think the Areocycle looks kind of awkward, and the BB is a bit over the top, but the Huffman is just right IMHO.


----------



## Freqman1

redline1968 said:


> lol... he must have chicken sh---ted out and called it off early before the truth.. the real price on those things are not hitting bb/areocycle prices..




I don't think anyone here expected it to reach those levels. I called it at $3500 and it sold for $3300. I also think that's an apples and oranges comparison. What we need to see is an original paint '40 lit tank TF hit and then I think you'll see BB/Aero numbers. The problem is I know of quite a few original paint BB/Aeros but haven't even heard of an original paint '40 TF out there. I know there is one on Dave's site that was purported to be an original but I have my doubts on that bike. Anyone care to share a pic of their original '40 TF? I have a feeling I'm not gonna get any takers but hey I would like a nice surprise! V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968

bikewhorder said:


> Honestly though, If I had a choice between those three bikes, and I was told I could never sell it, so collector value was taken out of the equation, it'd be a tough choice but I'd pick the Huffman.  I think the Areocycle looks kind of awkward, and the BB is a bit over the top, but the Huffman is just right IMHO.




you havent ownd a bb or aero yet. till you have one of those bad boys in your hands then YOU will know the difference.  it sad to see not finish the auction.  too me, if they are going to do that stuff then i will put the seller on the do not buy list. it just the time and effort to purchase some thing on auction should be a factor in picking the seller. i know, parts/bikes are rare but if you cant win why try. they will lose customers/reputation too me. dont sell on auction if you can not stand to face real value.


----------



## bikewhorder

redline1968 said:


> you havent ownd a bb or aero yet. till you have one of those bad boys in your hands then YOU will know the difference.  it sad to see not finish the auction.  too me, if they are going to do that stuff then i will put the seller on the do not buy list. it just the time and effort to purchase some thing on auction should be a factor in picking the seller. i know, parts/bikes are rare but if you cant win why try. they will lose customers/reputation too me. dont sell on auction if you can not stand to face real value.




Perhaps, I like how you said "yet" reminds me of this scene, one of my favorites... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwMZs6eSqo


----------



## npence

I have seen two original boys TF big tanks and haven't heard of any others. So I can see it might reach the bluebird value.


----------



## Freqman1

npence said:


> I have seen two original boys TF big tanks and haven't heard of any others. So I can see it might reach the bluebird value.




Hey Nate I'd like to see some good pics of these bikes. Particularly if they have the trim on them. Also the decals on the down tube and chain guard. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence

I'm hoping to visit the owner in a month or so and will see if I can get some pics.


----------



## Freqman1

npence said:


> I'm hoping to visit the owner in a month or so and will see if I can get some pics.




Would you be going to Dayton? If so I'd like to see pics of some of the other stuff he has. V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus

redline1968 said:


> dont sell on auction if you can not stand to face real value.




When he took the auction down it was at 3.1. If he would have let it run to the end I think it would have gone for 3.5. I know I would have bid one over 3.5 and there was an offer for 3.5 shipped so I guess he would have bid in that range. Not sure why he does it that way but in this instance the bike went for what it's worth - no doubt about it. The thing is that prices are weirdo high these days. I was thinking that 3.0 would have been about the reasonable limit for it.

If you go through completed listings on ebay these days there are some pretty random things selling for really alot of money. Completed listings is enough to put anyone off for good. They say when things of collector value spike in sales this way it means there is going to be a huge drop which follows.  The only reason I broke the bank and my sanity and will probably run out of food half way though the month on this bike is because I have never seen one on ebay in 9 years and I know there have been some but only a very small handful. Suffices to say that it sort of felt like an only chance. I gotta ladies champ TF that sorta matches it and I just decided to go for it. If it drops in value at least I'll have it. For me its not about value at all. Thats just the excuse I give others to rationalise it when they tell me I'm freaky for spending all my money on bikes  - I dont really care what it is or isnt worth with a bike like this one cuz I just love it so much - I think you guys can surely understand where I'm coming from. I've gone without food before over bikes - I didn't starve, obviously, but it's gotten pretty bad getting through the last week of the month with no money.


----------



## redline1968

lol.. funny flick..   i doubt that those huffmans will come close because those tanks can be repoped and more than likely it will be. just as any desireable bike increases so does the want to captalize on it.. a mold on that tank and pow! new tank.


----------



## babyjesus

*Auctions on Ebay*

I agree it's not a conventional way to operate and its frustrating. But in the end you are just going to either bid or offer what you are willing to go to. Either its last minute snipes or a blind auction making offers. If you really want something its not going to be fun at all - well, it makes me nervous in an auction knowing everybody is going to bid in the last 10 seconds. With less desirable things its ok because you get that chance of nobody sniping and you get a great deal. I just got a super deal on ebay for some restored striped wheels and a nice set of deeeep monark SD fenders. That was a good day, 2 great deals  - but with the heavy stuff its heavy. No way out of it.  I won another bike from the same seller like this not long ago - the Elgin TB with the stainless tank. But I wanted it bad. I got it for a reasonable price, nothing extortionate but I had to have it. TBs have got to be the most beautiful bikes ever made, especially the '41 4 star. That bike just makes me crazy. I love it too much. In that auction the same thing happened. But I made my offer within a day of it going up and it met his expectations. He got a higher and then I said I'd balance the difference and he said no, not a chance, my offer was fair and good and he wasn't there to get extreme money for it. Seems pretty reasonable to me even though totally unorthodox for ebay.  After he took it down he got an email saying sombody had a snipe ready for even higher. It was a couple hundred over me and I offered to pay him the extra but wouldn't accept.


----------



## redline1968

yep. i agree. not much one can do in those situations. i got snipped also.  there is one way if EBAY was smart, is too bar sellers from doing auctions or fine them if the cancel early. this would make the auction legit and stop the bs that starting to show.


----------



## Freqman1

redline1968 said:


> lol.. funny flick..   i doubt that those huffmans will come close because those tanks can be repoped and more than likely it will be. just as any desireable bike increases so does the want to captalize on it.. a mold on that tank and pow! new tank.




The tanks have already been repod in glass as have the Aerocycle, Robin,  and Shelby Airflos. The Blue Birds have had a lot of parts reproduced so I guess I'm missing the point here. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

*Elgin TB???*



babyjesus said:


> I agree it's not a conventional way to operate and its frustrating. But in the end you are just going to either bid or offer what you are willing to go to. Either its last minute snipes or a blind auction making offers. If you really want something its not going to be fun at all - well, it makes me nervous in an auction knowing everybody is going to bid in the last 10 seconds. With less desirable things its ok because you get that chance of nobody sniping and you get a great deal. I just got a super deal on ebay for some restored striped wheels and a nice set of deeeep monark SD fenders. That was a good day, 2 great deals  - but with the heavy stuff its heavy. No way out of it.  I won another bike from the same seller like this not long ago - the Elgin TB with the stainless tank. But I wanted it bad. I got it for a reasonable price, nothing extortionate but I had to have it. TBs have got to be the most beautiful bikes ever made, especially the '41 4 star. That bike just makes me crazy. I love it too much. In that auction the same thing happened. But I made my offer within a day of it going up and it met his expectations. He got a higher and then I said I'd balance the difference and he said no, not a chance, my offer was fair and good and he wasn't there to get extreme money for it. Seems pretty reasonable to me even though totally unorthodox for ebay.  After he took it down he got an email saying sombody had a snipe ready for even higher. It was a couple hundred over me and I offered to pay him the extra but wouldn't accept.




I'm sure I know what an Elgin TB is but my brain feels slow tonight, all can think it might stand for is Turd Burglar but I know that's not it.


----------



## Freqman1

Twin Bar...V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

*Twin bar!!*

nevermind it just came to me.


----------



## scrubbinrims

C'mon BH!
I am 6 cold ones deep in this Ravens SB victory, but I am sober enough to know that BJ is talking about a Twin Bar.
Chris


----------



## redline1968

Freqman1 said:


> The tanks have already been repod in glass as have the Aerocycle, Robin,  and Shelby Airflos. The Blue Birds have had a lot of parts reproduced so I guess I'm missing the point here. V/r Shawn




 glass is one thing but if you want a good one then  CNC  it in metal mold. the point is.. that it hurts and devalues the bike when they come up for sale. looking at a aero one thinks is that real or memorex tank? not at a bb and since the bb is a integral tank which is the bike not a part its nearly impossible to reproduce. sure the small bits have been done; but, i have not seen a 35-7 bluebird tank.  have you? please kill this thread im sick of it......


----------



## Freqman1

I think we should as we since all agree that the TF big tank is better looking and worth more than any BB or Aero out there. I like it when we work together to solve things! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

*SB victory???*



scrubbinrims said:


> C'mon BH!
> I am 6 cold ones deep in this Ravens SB victory, but I am sober enough to know that BJ is talking about a Twin Bar.
> Chris




 Sandy Booty? Salsa Bar? Sloppy Bitch?   These acronyms are just killing my brain tonight.


----------



## babyjesus

scrubbinrims said:


> C'mon BH!
> I am 6 cold ones deep in this Ravens SB victory, but I am sober enough to know that BJ is talking about a Twin Bar.
> Chris




lol - it has nothing to do with jesus or babies. I actually tried to change it yesterday but I couldn't - 7 years ago I was alot more silly than I am now.


----------



## babyjesus

bikewhorder said:


> Sandy Booty? Salsa Bar? Sloppy Bitch?   These acronyms are just killing my brain tonight.




BikewHorder?


----------



## bikewhorder

babyjesus said:


> BikewHorder?




Yeah I saw that but just between you and me I suspect Scrubbinrims doesn't like me and I didn't want to say anything to piss him off.  I like your user ID BTW but I would get a new if you sign up for RRB, that site owner is "Rollin with the LORD"


----------



## babyjesus

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah I saw that but just between you and me I suspect Scrubbinrims doesn't like me and I didn't want to say anything to piss him off.  I like your user ID BTW but I would get a new if you sign up for RRB, that site owner is "Rollin with the LORD"




Ok now it's my turn, RRB? Rat Rod Bikes right? ....good to know, thank you. It might really have happened if you hadn't said that.


----------

